# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Može pomoć oko malo skidanja kila-hitno je

## mia80

Bokić! Možda sam krivo smjestila temu-no moja kilaža je definitivno uzrokovana trudnoćom. Dobila sam 25 kg u trudnoći, rodila prije 3 mjeseca i još mi je ostalo 6kg koje nikako ne odlaze, a skupljene su(pogođate gdje??)) na trbuhu, naravno! Nebi bilo panike da se ne udajem za 2 mjeseca i da ne dolazi putovanje na medeni mjesec na more! Imam predivnog sina kojeg dojim i ne mogu se podvrgnuti nekim strogim dijetama! Pa bi vas molima za pomoć! I savjete! Imam 60kg i nigdje sala osim na trbuhu i struku! Ima li koja forumašica zame kakvu preporuku? Šta i kako da jedem, šta da vježbam??? Pomoć molim, vjenčanje se bliži a nebih htjela izgledati ko trudnica u vjenčanici! Puseeeeeeee

----------


## pinguica

- jesti miješanu krepku hranu s dosta životinjskih bjelančevina, osobito mlijeka 
- piti acidofil i probiotik jogurte - probiotici pomažu u borbi protiv sala
- jesti mnogo voća, povrća i salata 
- jesti samo integralno brašno (na žalost ne postoji kruh od integralnog brašna u trgovinama i pekarama, samo lažnjaci, trebala bi sama peći)
- piti dovoljno tekućine

U potpunosti izbaciti šećer, bijelo brašno, pržene krumpiriće isl.

Laganini šetnja ili vožnja sobnog bicikla.

----------


## bejb

jos bih uz pinguicu dodala i trbusnjake, svaki dan po malo

----------


## ivy

> jos bih uz pinguicu dodala i trbusnjake, svaki dan po malo


potpis.možeš doma, ali u teretani još i bolje

----------


## MGrubi

> - 
> U potpunosti izbaciti šećer, bijelo brašno, pržene krumpiriće isl.
> .


debeli X

i bijelu rižu, bijelu tjesteninu
ne mješati ugljikohidrate sa mesom ili sirom
dakle: riža ili tjestenina u kombinaciji sa povrčem, izbjegavati životinjske masnoće u tome

i teže je nego što se čini

----------


## Maslačkica

> i teže je nego što se čini


Teže ili lakše?
Jesi li joj to dala potporu?   :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i teže je nego što se čini
> 
> 
> Teže ili lakše?
> Jesi li joj to dala potporu?


Žena je realna   :Grin:

----------


## PericaY2K

Moj recept je bio taj da sam se upisala na capoeiru prije nego sam ostala trudna, i u 2 mjeseca sam divno oblikovala tijelo, tako da sada trudnoću super nosim.

A i sex je lijek za vrhunsku figuru! Što više orgazama, to se više jačaju donji trbušni mišići..

----------


## bajadera

Probaj Herbafast

----------


## sandra-zvrk

I naravno ustrajnost! Nemoj reči - vruće mi je pa danas nebum vježbala! 
i nemoj zaboraviti, ako kreneš sa intenzivnijom vježbom- tipa teretana- može ti se dogoditi da prvo dobiješ na težini pa tek onda počneš gubiti istu! 
To je zato jer se mišići bildaju, a tek onda počinje "sagorijevanje" viška!

----------

